# lap Inguinal hernia w/ open umbilical hernia repair



## ihaghighat (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all,
I have an op note in which the surgeon repairs an inguinal hernia laparoscopically (dissected and reperitonealized) and then dissects out the umbilical hernia in order to invaginate the hernia sack back into the abdomen and close the fascia.  I wonder if I can bill both 49650 and 49585, or can I only bill the Lap Inguinal hernia?  (I don't see that the umbilical hernia was part of the lap port site, so I'm wondering if I can bill both).  Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## miabratton (Sep 28, 2009)

i'd would probably code both if its no indication


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 29, 2009)

*Separate surgical sites*

IF the umbilical hernia site is NOT part of the port, then you should be able to code it separately from the inguinal hernia.

Be sure your documentation is clear. You will likely get a denial or perhaps a request for medical records. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2009)

I am thinking along the same lines as Tessa, an op note would help the analysis.


----------



## ihaghighat (Sep 30, 2009)

thank you all for your help....I was leaning towards coding both...I feel comfortable with the documentation....


----------

